# mail server problem



## xwwu (Dec 3, 2009)

I have upgraded my FreeBSD 7.2 server to be 8.0. Everythong is ok. Thanks FreeBSD team very. But The mail sercer (postfix mysql cyrus-sasl2 squirrelmail) doesn't work right now. 

If telnet:


```
#telnet localhost 25
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 XXX ESMTP Postfix
ehlo localhost
250-XXX
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 5242880
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
mail from:smebody@xxx
250 2.1.0 Ok
rcpt to:otherpeople@xxx
554 5.7.1 <otherpeople@xxx>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied
```
if `tail /var/log/maillog`:


```
Dec  3 10:13:09 xxx postfix/smtpd[1241]: timeout after RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec  3 10:13:09 xxx postfix/smtpd[1241]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec  3 10:15:01 xxx postfix/sendmail[1272]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:15:01 xxx postfix/sendmail[1274]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:20:00 xxx postfix/sendmail[1282]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:20:01 xxx postfix/sendmail[1284]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:25:00 xxx postfix/sendmail[1304]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:25:11 xxx postfix/sendmail[1306]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:30:00 xxx postfix/sendmail[1320]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
Dec  3 10:30:11 xxx postfix/sendmail[1322]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
```

what's the matter? What shall I do?

Thanks for you attention.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like a Postfix config problem to me.  Please post the output of [cmd=]postconf -n[/cmd]


----------



## xwwu (Dec 3, 2009)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a Postfix config problem to me.  Please post the output of [cmd=]postconf -n[/cmd]


 
Thanks very much. Would you please pay attention to postconf -n:
	
	



```
# postconf -n
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
home_mailbox = maildir/
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
message_size_limit = 5242880
mynetworks_style = host
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated permit_auth_destination reject
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_gid_maps = static:80
virtual_mailbox_base = /usr/local/virtual
virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 52428800
virtual_mailbox_limit_inbox = no
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_minimum_uid = 80
virtual_uid_maps = static:80
```


----------

